# New Boy



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's some pictures of the new boy after a much needed bath! He's still filthy but a little better than he was lol
He will be a year old on the 15th


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy is he stocky!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:hubbahubba: I LIKES HIM!....ALOT!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Wow! He's a real chunk!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Oooohh handsome boyohlala:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you guys! I ended up picking up a couple new does too from a friend. Couldn't pass on the paint doe! They are just 12 months old.

The traditional was born a preemie so is a little on the small side but has an excellent pedigree. The paint got slightly stunted as a youngster from having polio. Actually didn't think she would pull through because at one point she had a 107° fever. But both got weighed and are over 120 lbs. They will get bred to the new boy in April.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great looking goats you just got wow! The buck is beefy and the girls are lovely. You should get some great looking kids


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Love those long does! The paint is especially striking! Do you mind sharing their reg# or pedigree?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! Here are their pedigrees. Buck's first, then traditional doe and paint doe.


----------

